# Best priced trailer for 12ft fiberglass boat?



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been looking, it seems the JB127 model priced at around $600 is almost I can find... $600 for a small boat trailer seems like a lot when the boat costs around that.

Does anyone know of trailer manufacturers that make aluminum instead of steel for better prices? I keep my eyes on c-list, but I have had bad experiences with older trailers in the past. Not saying I wouldnt buy used, but Id like to know more options. The boat I decided on was the Caprice 12ft Riviera Skiff, about 180lbs. Small, lightweight, and simple, so the trailer doesnt need anything big, even the 8" tires I would prefer to keep costs down.

Is there something wrong with using a PWC trailer for this type of load? Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A used pwc trailer is probably your best bet. At your budget, you will have a hard time finding a new one priced accordingly especially aluminum. They are always for sale on CL and many are in great shape. You probably will have to move the winch forward and possibly extend the bunks. The jetski winches do not work well either on boats because they are mounted so low so you may just have to replace but overall it should fit a small boat well..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Aluminum trailers are usually more money, not less.


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahh I didnt realize that. I will keep my eye out. Is there none that are new from dealers for around 400? I see that harbour freight has one for abut 350 online, search shows it is decent. Anyone use them?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would stick to buying cheap tools from harbor freight. Not something you want to trust on the highway.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello,
You might check out [email protected] Trailers inc. They are in Deland Fla. 386-734-5244. They have great prices on small trailers (aluminum).


----------

